# My new Ultra Raptor II



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

*Went to the gun store today and tried out quite a few guns. iT was between the Ultra CDP II and the Stainless Ultra Raptor II. Really liked both guns but I left a deposit on the Raptor but I can make a final decision when I pick it up next week but will most likely keep the Raptor. My store gives me a 30 day period to try the gun out, if I don' t like it they will let me trade it in a full value for something else. I think I will like it,felt great in my hands.*


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

The Raptor is indeed a unique looking kimber but it is quite a bit more expensive than the Ultra Carry II.
I have found that the Ultra Carry II (at approx $400 less) will shoot just as good and accurate as the Raptor. 
If you got the extra cash go for it you wont be disappointed either way. :smt023


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Rocker said:


> The Raptor is indeed a unique looking kimber but it is quite a bit more expensive than the Ultra Carry II.
> I have found that the Ultra Carry II (at approx $400 less) will shoot just as good and accurate as the Raptor.
> If you got the extra cash go for it you wont be disappointed either way. :smt023


Actually I will look again at the Carry II. Didn't make it over last week Going Monday if open. The Owner who is a Kimber Master Dealer explained to me before how the ones made custom like the Raptor and CDP are better made. I can get the Ultra Raptor Stainless for 1140 the Ultra Raptor II for 1022 or the CDP II for 1140.00. The Ultra Carry II stainless with nightsights would be 933 The Ultra Carry with Night sights II would be 848 So I am really only looking at around 200.00 difference between the guns. I would think the Ultra Raptor II or the CDP II Would be worth 200.00 more. Any Feedback on this appreciatted. Thanks,Jerry


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I sure love my Ultra Raptor II. I'll be taking it out this weekend for our bi-monthly guy morning (requires a greasy breakfast followed by 2-hour session range session).


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

UKWildcatFan said:


> I sure love my Ultra Raptor II. I'll be taking it out this weekend for our bi-monthly guy morning (requires a greasy breakfast followed by 2-hour session range session).


 Glad you like your Ultra Raptor! Have had mine for 2 years now and no problems at all! By the way, Big UK fan here too! GO BIG BLUE!!


----------

